# Oakley



## Chris / Oakley (Feb 16, 2009)

*This is our mutt (many people have asked 'What breed is he?' and been surprised he wasn't purebred) that we got from our local Animal Services. Anyone care to take a guess? Our best estimates are Yellow Lab / White Shepherd (maybe with some Husky). His toes are webbed.

These first 2 pictures are from the first day... he is about 4 1/2 - 5 months old. Weighed 41lbs.*


----------



## Chris / Oakley (Feb 16, 2009)

*These pictures are from tonight... and he is about 6 - 6 1/2 months old now.. weighing 57lbs. His belly doesn't look quite so tucked in the pics due to just eating.*


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh wow!!! He got so big. How do you figure he's part Bullmastiff though? I can't figure that out.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

OMG!!! Oakley is soooo gorgeous!!!

I had a dog named Oakley, too, a Golden Retriever.


----------



## Chris / Oakley (Feb 16, 2009)

MissMutt said:


> Oh wow!!! He got so big. How do you figure he's part Bullmastiff though? I can't figure that out.
> 
> Thanks for sharing


Well... there are a couple reasons behind that guess... when I got him from animal services, there were two different stories to his past. The card said he was a Lab/Corgie (which is impossible, but they took a guess cause of his massive ears) and 6-8 months old. When I decided I wanted him after playing with him in the hallway and outside for over an hour I went to the front counter to fill out the paperwork. This is when the receptionist told me a different story, that the parents were rumoured to be a Husky and Bull Mastiff, and she said he is only 4 - 5 months old (which was accurate) and to top it off she said she had seen his sister and she looked exactly like a Siberian Husky. So that's the first reason.

The second reason was my Vet, he said that his front legs had the stance of a Bull Mastiff. Now, had I not heard the receptionist at animal services say Bull Mastiff as well, I would have ignored it. So, there could be some of it in him somewhere.

Although, I have since found a picture online of a Yellow Lab that has nearly identical front legs to his. Pictured below. So, I'm thinking they're mistaken.

*4 Month old pup...*









*8 Month old pup...*











HersheyPup said:


> OMG!!! Oakley is soooo gorgeous!!!
> 
> I had a dog named Oakley, too, a Golden Retriever.


Hehe... and here I thought it was a unique name after hours and hours of searching online. Funny coincidence happened when I walked into one of the local pet stores, they had a name tag display and one of the samples had 'Oakley' on it... so I felt compelled to buy his engraved tag there.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah, I don't know.. I just think he'd be much bigger and wider if he was, indeed, part Mastiff. Anything is possible with a mix, though  My 40 lb black dog that everyone says looks part pit actually is part beagle.. or some smallish type of hound..

If I had to guess, I'd say Shepherd/Lab, and maybe some Husky. Pretty much everything you said.. except Mastiff! LOL


----------



## Chris / Oakley (Feb 16, 2009)

MissMutt said:


> Yeah, I don't know.. I just think he'd be much bigger and wider if he was, indeed, part Mastiff. Anything is possible with a mix, though  My 40 lb black dog that everyone says looks part pit actually is part beagle.. or some smallish type of hound..
> 
> If I had to guess, I'd say Shepherd/Lab, and maybe some Husky. Pretty much everything you said.. except Mastiff! LOL


Yea, I hear ya... I don't really believe em either, the only thing is he's soo much thicker. His legs, etc... compared to my neighbours Chocolate Lab. Her lab looks almost dainty next to Oakley, and her lab has at least 2 months of age on him and about 20-25lbs. Maybe that's the Husky? Lol... aren't mutts fun, they're always a mystery.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

They sure are fun. I'm sure you'll agree, that it doesn't matter at all what breeds are mixed in as long as you have yourself a great dog.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I think he looks very GSD...with lab and maybe husky.....I would do a DNA test on him....I think she would be a good candidate .....he is very pretty


----------



## maxfox426 (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow! Oakley is one handsome pup! Thanks for sharing! 

I'm thinking that lab/sheperd sounds fairly accurate to me, but I am admittedly NOT the best at breed guessing. LOL!


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

Chris / Oakley said:


> Hehe... and here I thought it was a unique name after hours and hours of searching online. Funny coincidence happened when I walked into one of the local pet stores, they had a name tag display and one of the samples had 'Oakley' on it... so I felt compelled to buy his engraved tag there.



It IS a unique name! That's why I was delighted to see it attached to your beautiful dog 

I found the name in a baby name book..it was Old English and meant "from the oak glen". The valley where I live is famous for its ancient Oak trees..I thought it was fitting for him. I have to scan a picture, but will find one so you can see him.


----------



## suzukigirl (Apr 9, 2007)

awe he so handsome!! I just wanna hug him and squeeze him.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

The one with him laying with his head on the ground almost looks collie to me. But whatever he is, he sure is gorgeous!


----------



## bnwalker2 (Jan 22, 2008)

I knew an Alaskan Malamute/Lab mix that looked very similar to him. Full grown he was about 100 pounds or so.


----------



## Chris / Oakley (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your comments... took him to a pet store the other day and EVERYONE... staff and customers alike were all over him. Soo many questions, compliments and treats... I have to start cutting his food back on days he goes to the pet store. lol




bnwalker2 said:


> I knew an Alaskan Malamute/Lab mix that looked very similar to him. Full grown he was about 100 pounds or so.


When we originally got him at 41lbs... we thought he would be between 60-80.... now that he's at 57lbs at only 6 months... we're thinking maybe 80+. We had one pet store owner say 'He might surprise you and hit 100lbs'...

I think 80 would be a nice weight, but if it's 100...ohwell, more to love I suppose.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

He is gorgeous. Those are some dang impressive ears that he has to grow into.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Love the ears  He's one handsome guy...looks like a beautiful cream-colored coat.

It's funny that there's two Oakley's here though, as I was considering it for a third dog if I get a girl (already have a boy's name picked out)...Oakley as in Annie Oakley...the other option was Mosey (ref. Annie Oakley's real name), but I can't see myself ever having a dog that would fit the name "Mosey" lol...


----------



## Chris / Oakley (Feb 16, 2009)

Shaina said:


> Love the ears  He's one handsome guy...looks like a beautiful cream-colored coat.
> 
> It's funny that there's two Oakley's here though, as I was considering it for a third dog if I get a girl (already have a boy's name picked out)...Oakley as in Annie Oakley...the other option was Mosey (ref. Annie Oakley's real name), but I can't see myself ever having a dog that would fit the name "Mosey" lol...


Yea, he's getting a bit darker as he gets older... when he's wet it becomes really prominent. As for the name Oakley... I too think of Annie from time to time, but when I found it... they said it was a boys name. I was up in the air between Brodie and Oakley... and because his colouring is almost 'oak' I went with the latter.

The meaning of 'Oakley'

*Here's one of him tonight just after a bath and quite a bit of towel drying.*


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Aww! Oakley is a babe! : D How handsome, such a pretty color too... He looks like he could be handful! : P


----------



## Chris / Oakley (Feb 16, 2009)

deege39 said:


> Aww! Oakley is a babe! : D How handsome, such a pretty color too... He looks like he could be handful! : P


He is... sometimes, when he wants to be the puppy that he is. But he is actually very well mannered, he usually gets jumped on first whenever meeting a new dog. The biggest issue we have with him is he's a bit 'oral', but I think that is the GSD in him. We're having a tough time getting him to stop grabbing at our hands and clothes when he wants to play or when he gets really excited while playing, but we're working on it. We try to keep him burnt out 24/7... 1-2 hours of walks per day, plus about an hour or so play with all his toys with us, on top of whatever play he does on his own, rope, tire, ball, etc, etc... but he eally loves his buster cube.

Usually by about 9pm he's crashed... which I hope happens REALLY soon, now that he's all tuckered out from my neighbour's, ended up being a private dog park, with 3 of the neighbourhood's puppies there as well as one other older dog. I need to get the pics from my neighbour's camera, I'm sure he got some good shots.


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

I think Oakley is wonderful and you guys are very lucky! 

I've had many pets over the years, but the best NAME for my pets I ever thought of was Oakley. I suspect that someday in the future I will have another "Oakley". My Oakley was so popular that a friend bought a boat and named it the "Oakley II"! That is quite a compliment to good ole' Oakley!


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

His body shape and color reminds me of Dexter, who we think is part Lab, Husky, and Shepherd (among other things). He's got great ears! And I can totally see Corgi in the face.


----------



## Kumacho (Mar 7, 2008)

I have no idea of his breeds. But I love those great big ears!


----------

